# Google Insights



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Anybody use this? How do you use it?

Search for painting


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

mostly just for fun....you can use it to track certain industry trends...expand the search for painting to since 2004 till now - kind of fun seeing how it cycles back and forth between winter and summers and how the general trend has been going down (probably tied with the economy).


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Tried it out for my region - seems to be pretty consistent from 2008 to present, with the summer peaks and winter valleys. Interesting tool!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Y, what else would you suggest for tracking search terms?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

RCP said:


> Y, what else would you suggest for tracking search terms?


Try "yellow pages" since 2004...that's an interesting one.

"Hotels" since 2004 is a cyclical one...peaks exactly around mid-year each year.

"Sex" is an interesting one if you search for it on a monthly basis, not yearly - pick any month from the past and see it plotted. Very consistently it will spike up right before the weekend and then you'll see a drop to its lowest point on Monday....wonder what that means....:whistling2:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

y.painting said:


> "Sex" is an interesting one if you search for it on a monthly basis, not yearly - pick any month from the past and see it plotted. Very consistently it will spike up right before the weekend and then you'll see a drop to its lowest point on Monday....wonder what that means....:whistling2:


Somebody ran out of grapes to peel? :blink:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I meant something beside GI to see what terms people were searching for in a particular area. This helps you see trends for words, but you have to know the words? Make sense?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I started playing with insights over an hour ago. I got diverted into so many areas from there that it is bad juju for me. See where it could be useful.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

RCP said:


> I meant something beside GI to see what terms people were searching for in a particular area. This helps you see trends for words, but you have to know the words? Make sense?


Ah, I see...I think you have to know the words first.

You can also use the google's keyword tool, but again, you have to know the terms and only then can get the traffic estimates.

What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Although all my websites rank very well, 95% of hits come from out of the area, a lot from forums and general paint terms.
I want to see what people in my area are searching for, not just painting terms, but all home improvement terms. 
I have a new project I'm working on that I have had rattling around!


----------



## mills (Jan 20, 2011)

RCP,

Googles keyword tool is very useful for finding the "words" to optimize. It also tells you the number of searches for different keywords as well as suggested price per click (ppc).. if you're into the google adwords thing.

mills is a dallas commercial painting company


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

RCP,

Google Insights is used for different reasons, the most known is reason is for keyword research.

If you put something like "painting contractors" you can then see down below additional terms related to that.

You can narrow down to your region, as people in different areas of the country will use different words to find the same things.

You'll see what people type to find painting contractors, some people put "paint contractors" other use "house painters"....anyways it help you see what keywords people use to find us and then you can in turn use those words to make content for your website or any off-page ( off website ) marketing that will lead them back to your website.

Does that make sense...?

Good Luck


----------

